

Fitting Leopard's Spaces to a "Task Partitioning" Usage Pattern Rather Than an "App Partitioning" One - pius
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/859-making-life-easier-with-spaces-on-leopard

======
fiaz
Wow, this is awesome! Each time I had this issue of jumping spaces instead of
the window I want within the app, I would spend about 5 seconds (which can
seem an eternity) fixing things so it was just right, while at the same time
telling myself, "Spaces is not a solution for you, but a solution for all..."

I was rather surprised that Spaces was as unsophisticated as it was when it
shipped. I'm thrilled that Apple is allowing us the ability to tweak things
according to our taste through a "deeper" set of features.

------
ichverstehe
remember, the hint says `defaults write com.apple.Dock workspaces-auto-swoosh
-bool NO`, but if you use case-sensitive filesystem like me, it needs to be
lower-case: dock. took me a while to figure.

